# difference between 29er vs 700c cross frames' wheels & linear/canti brakes



## TrailNut (May 11, 2004)

For a light singlespeed for "light duty" cyclocross trails and local commuting
with a fixed gear (I'll get the flip-flop hub later) what's the difference between 29er vs 700c cross frames' wheels & linear/canti brakes, in compatibility?


----------



## Mark McM (Jun 18, 2005)

*29'er vs. 700c*



TrailNut said:


> For a light singlespeed for "light duty" cyclocross trails and local commuting
> with a fixed gear (I'll get the flip-flop hub later) what's the difference between 29er vs 700c cross frames' wheels & linear/canti brakes, in compatibility?


As far as the compatibility between 29'er and 700c wheels -

29'ers and 700c bikes use the same diameter rims (622mm bead seat diameter), so linear pull/cantilever brakes will be compatible if you were to swap between them.

But -

29'ers use MTB spaced axle width (135mm) whereas most cyclocross wheels use road spaced axle width (130mm).

Another possible issue is that cyclocross bikes typically use narrower tires than 29'ers, so a cyclocross frame might not have clearance for a fat 29'er tire (cyclocross tires will fit just fine on a 29'er frame).


----------



## TrailNut (May 11, 2004)

*thanks for the info, Mark McM*



Mark McM said:


> As far as the compatibility between 29'er and 700c wheels -
> 
> 29'ers and 700c bikes use the same diameter rims (622mm bead seat diameter), so linear pull/cantilever brakes will be compatible if you were to swap between them.
> 
> ...


i'm looking for a Bianchi Pista-type of fixed steel (lugged would be a nice bonus, but tig welds work) bike that'll fit wide (28mm! to 35mm?) cyclocross tires. So far, Surly Cross Check is the only frame that'll fit 45mm 700c tires: I guess I can modify a Bianchi San Jose. are there cross tires that are 28mm wide? anyone makes a track bike like the Pista, than can fit 28mm cross tires?

i crave a track bike set up with cross tires and a decent front brake (cable disk up front, with carbon disk cx fork)...perhap from a custom builder?

come to think of it, would be more economical just to buy a Pista and also a 29er single-speed (with disks) then to go custom...


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Sep 26, 2004)

*Go here*

www.63xc.com

Best site for offroad fixie info.... track geo. is not so hot for off road...


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

*Steamroller*



TrailNut said:


> anyone makes a track bike like the Pista, than can fit 28mm cross tires?



Try a Surly Steamroller: it's a fixed gear frame that's not as steep as a Pista (which makes it better for offroad), has clearance for days, and is drilled for a rear brake (but with no cable stops). The drilled fork allows a road brake that easily clears a Michelin Jet Cross tire, which, while marked as 30c, looks and rides a lot wider.

Something else to consider: It's not just width clearance you need to worry about, but also the height of the tire; CX tires have higher profiles than road slicks. Track bikes usually have rear triangles that are so tight that, depending on your gear, even a 23c tire will damn near buzz the back of the seat tube. If your cog is small enough, it might move the rear axle back in the fork ends enough to accomodate a CX tire, but typically the chainstays are pretty short on a trackie. 

Short version: real track frames aren't made for fat tires!

My Steamroller has a 46 x 18 gear, I run Jet cross tires and Salsa rims, and I use it for everything but serious offroading. Road, trails, paths, whatever.


----------

